# Outlaw Cirkus Events



## carnytrash (Jun 28, 2011)

For the past ten years, following a devastating fire that claimed the lives of nearly the entire troupe, Outlaw Cirkus has remained a figment of the imaginations of those fortunate enough to have witnessed their infamous New Jersey shows. Whether it was a darkened basement, spacious backyard or under the big top of trees deep in the Pine Barrens, the audiences were abundant and they never left disappointed. The tragedy that be...fell the troupe put an end to what has been described as a hallucinogenic tour of the human psyche through variety arts. The members that survived the vicious arson scattered across the country or passed on over the years, leaving one to struggle keeping the legacy alive.

Until now.

NICKEL EMPIRE PROUDLY PRESENTS

OUTLAW CIRKUS

INVITING ONE AND ALL TO AN EXCLUSIVE EVENING OF VARIETY ENTERTAINMENT

FEATURING

LENORE LOVELACE - BIZARRE BEAUTY FROM THE WILDS OF WEIRD NEW JERSEY AND GUINNESS BOOK WORLD RECORD HOLDER, YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO TEAR YOUR EYES AWAY FROM HER SUPERIOR SWORD SWALLOWING

SERGE ANIKAH - FORMER RUSSIAN ASSASSIN WITH PAIN PROOF SKIN AND THE ABILITY TO MANIPULATE KNIVES, FIRE OR A WHIP WITH THE GREATEST OF EASE.

MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED!!!

STEP RIGHT UP LADIES AND GENTLEMEN TO THE WEIRDEST SHOW IN THE HOSTILE CITY, IN THE GRIT AND GRIME OF A GHETTO GARDEN LOCATED SOMEWHERE IN FISHTOWN. BE AMAZED AND AMUSED, CONFOUNDED AND CONFUSED AT THE PARADE OF LIVE HUMAN ODDITIES AS THEY USE THEIR SEEMINGLY ORDINARY BODIES TO PERFORM ABSOLUTELY EXTRAORDINARY FEATS. THERE IS NO COMPARISON TO WITNESSING THESE STRANGE TALENTS LIVE AND IN PERSON, AS THE OPPORTUNITY TO DO SO MAY NOT COME AGAIN.

ENTER THE INTRIGUE OF THE GHETTO GARDEN, ENJOYING THE SOUNDS OF MUSIC AND REFRESHMENTS ALL EVENING.

FREE BEER [WHILE SUPPLIES LAST]

WE HUMBLY REQUEST A $5 DONATION; ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE PUT TOWARDS THE TROUPE TO CONTINUE PRESERVATION OF AMERICAN CIRCUS HISTORY AND CULTURE.

WHERE & WHEN

This is kind of last minute, but we will be hosting events at this location once a month.

Also, check out our FB page for more info and on-going Open Auditions and Job Interviews.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 29, 2011)

too bad that i am so far away. maybe someday, but i try to stay away from cities of more than a few hundred thousand.


----------



## carnytrash (Jun 29, 2011)

We are hoping to travel in the future, and any sort of promotion is always appreciated.


----------



## carnytrash (Jul 5, 2011)

Click here to check out the event page.


----------



## carnytrash (Dec 3, 2011)

STARTING IN JANUARY, EVERY THIRD THURSDAY OF THE MONTH, OUTLAW CIRKUS WILL BE HOLDING AN OPEN INVITE FOR AUDITIONS AND JOB INTERVIEWS.

We are seeking any circus, sideshow, fire act as well as strange talents and musicians of any kind. Right now we are in the process of becoming a legitimate non-profit organization, so the bigger we can build the community, the better opportunity we have of getting grants. Why is this so important? Because we feel that variety arts deserve recognition for being a viable way of making a living. Wouldn't you like the government to give you money to do something you enjoy?

The first meeting will be held on January 19 staring at six p.m. If you would like to audition your talents, volunteer for a number of positions that are currently vacant [promotion, costume/prop making, etc.] or just want more information about who we are and the goals we are working towards, please feel free to attend.

Meetings are held at our exclusive location in Fishtown [Philadelphia], which is walking distance from the EL, bus routes on Frankford Ave and route 95. Interested parties should either PM me here or e-mail [email protected] for address/directions.

We are also considering opening the location up for other services, such as offering travelers a place to stay, which would include at least one meal and use of on site facilities. If this would be something of interest, please let me know.


----------



## baconrind (Dec 4, 2011)

Aw man, I start clown college in Febuary. If I go near Philly when I hit the road again can I volunteer? Ill clown around and pass out flyers and shit. I can spin a little fire and I play the ukulele and irish concertina. I'll stand on my head and eat a bug!


----------



## carnytrash (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely! If it is something you are interested in doing full time I am corresponding with a booking agent and planning on having a lot of events coming up so I definitely need people that can travel/perform frequently.

On a related note, Outlaw Cirkus is hosting our very first Meeting of the Minds, open to the public in order to let people know who we are, what we do and the goals we are working towards. Anyone is welcome to come, either RSVP to the event on FB or send me a message here if you want to come so I can give you the address.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Jan 2, 2012)

Are you talking about those crazy parties there used to be in the woods in the pine barrings??? those were the days.... Dirty Jer-z.


----------

